# Rohn Cattle Equipment



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am curious about Rohn cattle products. I do not believe they still make any chutes or panels etc.

I bought a used Rohn squeeze chute panels and gates. This is a top quality, well made galvanized set of equipment. I am very impressed but can not find anything about the company other that they do not seem to be in the Ag business anymore.
The 16' panels weigh over 200 lbs.

Does anyone know anything about them or why they no longer produce Ag products?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I am curious about Rohn cattle products. I do not believe they still make any chutes or panels etc.
> 
> I bought a used Rohn squeeze chute panels and gates. This is a top quality, well made galvanized set of equipment. I am very impressed but can not find anything about the company other that they do not seem to be in the Ag business anymore.
> The 16' panels weigh over 200 lbs.
> ...


http://www.fundingun...es-inc-history/

Livestock references begin under the "Expansion and Transition" heading.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Mike.
It looks like they really backed out of the cattle handling equipment in around 1997. I wonder when they stopped making it all together?

As luck would have it I bought a Powder River squeeze chute from a farmer on Friday, then saw the ad for the Rohn equipment on Sunday afternoon. The Powder River is the heavy duty one and plenty adequate. It is not as heavily made as the Rohn. Plus the Rohn has scales.
I ended up buying his entire inventory of cattle equipment, from dehorners, branding equipment to his cattle trailer and feeders.
The Rohn products are really impressive. I had never heard the brand and kind of wonder why.

Thanks Again for the link.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I ran across a deal 2 years ago on cattle equipment I could not pass up. It's all Prefiert
We got the the automatic squeeze Shute, alley ways, and sweep tub for penny's on the
Dollar. The rich kid wanted out I guess. He had ran 50 head through it 9 months prior 
To getting out.
If it wasn't such a deal I would have never bought it. What took me to his farm was a NH256 rake with dolly wheel. Looked absolutely new and I got it for 3k and sold it for 4500.
The paint wasn't even faded. Best deals I ever came a cross.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The outfit I bought did not even have poop stains. He washed it as soon as they pooped. Said it was hard to get off once it dried.
The panels were the same. Clean with no stains. All this was set up under one large roof. The owner was maticulous.
Other than some dust it all looks new.
Trying to find a operators manual for the Fairbanks scales. Not that I read manuals until I have used something and wonder if I figured everything out on my own.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's one for a Fairbanks Type S animal and truck scales.

Regards, Mike

http://www.fairbanks.com/documents/manuals/50571.pdf


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks again Mike.
I read through the manual you linked. I was hoping the codes would be the same. I may have to call Fairbanks. I have the chute on the concrete pad at our basement. There was a broken wire that needed soldering.
When the unit is powered up it runs through some motions. When finished OL is displayed. I am guessing that stands for Off Level.
May try to level it with the individual adjustments and see what happens.
Thanks again for the link.


----------



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

OL on a scale indicator means its over loaded, you could have a loadcell or wiring issue or just need to recalibrate the scale. The manual should be online if you have the model number or better yet the certificate of conformance number that is on the tag that has the serial number and model etc.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

plout99 said:


> OL on a scale indicator means its over loaded, you could have a loadcell or wiring issue or just need to recalibrate the scale. The manual should be online if you have the model number or better yet the certificate of conformance number that is on the tag that has the serial number and model etc.


Thanks for the information.
I had Fairbanks come out and it was a bad load cell. Ordered one and installed it yesterday.
They are supposed to try and find me an owners manual. None online quite match up.
I want to calibrate it on my own if I can. The service calls are $90 an hour from the time they start the drive out. I am more sardines than caviar.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I eat black-eyed peas ground up real fine with a bit of olive oil salt pepper,lemon and onions. We call that red-neck caviar, does that count? That's the only caviar I've ever had....think I might be a potted meat/Vienna sausage kinda guy....but sardines are good, plus you can catch crawfish with em.....








Buddy of mine has Rohn, have to agree, it's very well built.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vienna sausage and crackers make a good meal. I will have to try your caviar recipe. I can tell you right now it will taste better than fish eggs to me.

I have the scales working. Do not have the pen set up yet.
The man ordered a package deal. There are 30 something panels, 3 bow gates, a guillotine gate and a bunch of odds and ends to keep the cattle moving in the right direction. 
I do not have the paper work on the different options on how to divide and separate and will have to set up and tweak as the bovines dictate.

All this talk about fancy eating has done flung a hunger craving on me.


----------

